# Paying tax?



## joncourtenay (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi. We're parents in our early 30's with a 3 year old looking to move to Nova Scotia, around the Halifax area. I work as a self-employed entertainer on board cruise ships on short term contracts. What would be our tax situation? At present as I work out of the country for most of the year and all my money is paid by US companies I am not eligible for UK tax.
Any help would be appreciated.
Many thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! 

Two quick questions that will impact your tax situation - What is your nationality? And what is your current tax home? (I.e. where do your spouse and 3 year old live while you're off working your contracts on the open seas?)

You mention both the US and UK - the tax situation for those two countries is very different and may depend on your country of residence.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## joncourtenay (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Bev, thanks for the reply.
We're based in UK at the moment, all 3 of us are British.
Cheers
Jon


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK -- I'm not sure what you mean, then, by "I am not eligible for UK tax."

My understanding is that, with family and residence in the UK, you should be subject to UK taxes now. If you move yourself and family to Canada, you would file the appropriate papers to indicate to Inland Revenue that you are no longer resident in the UK, and with your tax residence in Canada, would then become subject to Canadian taxes as a Canadian resident.

The first year is the killer - you're a part-year resident and have to partition your income for tax purposes, but after that it gets easier. But in any event, the nationality of your employer should have no bearing on your situation.

However, that's all an "off the top of my head" response. Best to check with the Canadian consulate and their tax authority.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

